# Heavy Industries Taxila - Weapons Guide and Specifications



## Beskar

I dedicate this thread to our Armed Forces and Defence Industries. 

This thread now contains official specifications and product details from HIT which will serve as a reference to all Pakistani's discussing our weapons industry on the Internet. This thread will also help us update our articles on different encyclopedia's on the internet, such as Wikipedia etc. We have a world class defence industry but sadly not many of us are aware of their spectacular achievements and products. 

Salutations to HIT for producing these high quality weapons and military equipment, indigenously. In order to ensure our safer tomorrow, they're busy developing and producing capable "Top of the line" weaponry and machinery for our armed forces.

*This thread is now open for all members. *

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Beskar

*Heavy Industries Taxila *​
*BACKGROUND*

The Heavy Industries Taxila was envisaged in the seventies and its first production unit i.e. Heavy Rebuild Factory (T-Series) went into production in 1980. This was followed in the early nineties by a number of other factories and today HIT has grown into a military industrial complex which conists of six major production units, support facilities and administrative establishments. 

*MISSION*

- Manufacture tanks, Tank guns and armoured personal carriers.
- Rebuild and upgrade armoured vehicles. 
- Development of armoured vehicles. 
- Manufacture security equipment
*
ORGANIZATION
*
HIT is governed through a board and its headquarters comprise of following three main directorates:-

*Technical Directorate*
-This directorate controls the production, training and quality assurance. 
*
Budget Marketing and Procurement Directorate*
- This directorate plans and execute budget, procurement and conducts marketing sale (Export/Domestic) of HIT products
*
Administration Directorate*
- This directorate controls the administrative facilities and personal management of HIT.
*
HEAVY REBUILD FACTORY T-SERIES*

It is designed to rebuild and modernize Tanks/ARVs of Chinese/East European origin. With its vast experience and expertise, the factory has contributed immensely in achieving self-reliance with high quality and cost effective products exceeding productivity beyond its designed capacity.
*
HEAVY REBUILD FACTORY M-SERIES*

Heavy Rebuild Factory (M-SERIES) has the expertise of carrying out quality rebuild of tracked vehicles of US origin. The experience acquired over the last decade is reflected in the standards achieved. The factory specializes in M1-113 Series vehicles which are given new life after rebuild strictly in accordance with OEM specifications.

*APC FACTORY*

The most famous M1-113 family of vehicles are manufactured in this factory using state-of-the-art CNC machines, CAD/CAM system and manufacturing unique in the world on MIG and TIG aluminium welding, radiographic inspection, chemical cleaning, coating and panting according to military specifications.

*GUN FACTORY*

Gun Factory has the capability of producing barrels ranging from 105mm to 203mm caliber. It has a long standing experience in manufacture of 105mm Gun barrel for upgraded T-59 & T-69-II MP tanks and 125mm Guns/Barrels for ongoing programmes of Tank Al-Khalid and Al-Zarar. The autofrettaged barrels and are manufactured from very high quality Electro Slag refined steel. Each barrel is processed through precision machining operations and subjected to stringent quality of control parameters. 

*TANK FACTORY*

A modern outfit with latest tank manufacturing facilities which includes seven axis CNC machines for heavy duty flexible machining operations and a complete infrastructure for hull and turret manufacture. 

*DEVELOPMENT, ENGINEERING SUPPORT & COMPONENTS MANUFACTURER (DESCOM)*

This production facility has been established to provide engineering support to all the factories of HIT. Equipped with CNC machines, it undertakes manufacture of components, assemblies, tolls, dies, gauges, and arranges development of spare parts through the vendor industry. It also provides repairs/maintenance support to machinery/Equipment installed in HIT.
*
Advance Armour Systems Research and Development and Integration and Information Centre (AARDIC)*
*
- MAJOR OBJECTIVES - *

1. Research, develop and integrate advance armour systems, and support indigenous development / production of high-tech systems. 

2. Import deletion of assemblies and standalone systems through R&D and reverse engineering with in-house manufacture and in collaboration with local / foreign industries set up. 

3. Carry out R&D in the field of advance armour systems. 

4. Carry out limited manufacture to support R&D effort and also support the factories in manufacture of complex parts / systems. 

5. To design and develop futuristic armour systems and technologies. 

6. Carry out local development of high value systems:-

-Display all HIT products 
-Maintain Central Data Bank of info on AFVs and its systems
-Maintain Central Briefing Room

7. Support Tank and APC rebuild mission of HIT in the field of following Advanced Armour Systems:-

-FCS/GCS
-TI/NVDs
-Mechatronics systems
-Hydraulic systems
-Optronics
-Electronics & Electrical sub systems
-Auxiliary systems (NBC, FESS, APU, Comm)

8. Support HIT in integration & Standardization of Advance Armour Systems
*
STATE-OF-THE-ART EQUIPMENT*

1. Rapid Prototyping machines.
2. Metal and Vaccum Casting Machines.
3. 3D Scanning and Faro arm.
4. Plastic injection, Moulding Machines. 
5. CAD/CAM/CAE software / Hardware with other allied accessories.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## nightrider_saulat

*an another very nice thread,just like always bezark brother.......
and it was also very nice to see type-85III and t-59III for the first time in your thread*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Righteous_Fire

A really nice thread, as Bezerk Bhai always does!

Hope to see more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Comet

Wonderful.... Please more !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

umairp said:


> Wonderful.... Please more !



Thanks! 

The HIT weapons and products list is complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi Bezerk,

What's up with all the AL 'S-----does HIT have some kind of fetish with the name


----------



## TOPGUN

Awsome , awsome & awsome thread great info and great pic's more plzz!!

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

We should perhaps have for PAC now!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar

Yes TOPGUN, I'm trying to get my hands on the PAC product data and will definitely post it on the forum if I get my hands on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

great job Bezerk!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

Nice Post Brother.

there were a few pics which i saw for the very first time.

specially Al-Qaswa, Aahan etc.

Thumbs up for you bro...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sayyaf

Bezerk said:


>



I have a question, are we importing these SP artillery guns, or are we making them indigenously?


----------



## Beskar

Sayyaf said:


> I have a question, are we importing these SP artillery guns, or are we making them indigenously?



We're not producing them, we're importing them from USA.


----------



## Ababeel

I think Turkey also gifted 12 or so guns looking like the above guns and now Pakistan is planning to buy more from Turkey. May be with ToT?


----------



## Sunny4pak

Nice Post bro (Bezerk)..........
very informative.............
wish to see some bushmaster of australian like from HIT for PA....
Regards,
Sunny


----------



## Kharian_Beast

Bezerk said:


> We're not producing them, we're importing them from USA.



We have the capability of producing M109A2 models but don't due to low budget. So currently just rebuild goes on. It is the M109A5 that were most recently procured from the U.S. though for others that would like to know. These are vastly upgraded versions and more than 100 were delivered I believe.


----------



## Sunny4pak

any pic or source of this news bro (M109A5)...?????

Regards,
Sunny


----------



## Tajdar adil

Products and Services
AL-ZARRAR
TANK T-59MII
ARV W-563
SP GUN M109A2/M110A2
AL-KHALID
APC M113 A1 / A2
125 mm Tank Gun Barrel
APC M113 A2 MK - 1
TANK T - 69IIMP
TANK T - 85IIAP
(DESCOM)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ababeel said:


> I think Turkey also* gifted 12 *or so guns looking like the above guns and now Pakistan is planning to buy more from Turkey. May be with ToT?



Pakistan BOUGHT a classified number of Panter 155MM howitzers frm turkiye.... number is classified or not known..... nor the howitzers were gifted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

Heavy weapon industry, Taxila has a huge loan for Pakistan Army.
Without Taxila, our army would be nothing !!
Taxila should be supported financially by citizens (donations) and more qualified engineers should be brought in !!

Keep it the good work,
We all love you !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Heavy weapon industry, Taxila has a huge loan for Pakistan Army.
> Without *Taxila*, our army would be nothing !!
> Taxila should be supported financially by citizens (donations) and more qualified engineers should be brought in !!
> 
> Keep it the good work,
> We all love you !



and that where i am from 


Nice informative posts Sir Bezerk!
thanks a lot for sharing!
special thanks for sharing information on Maaz, Mouz and Al Hamza!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

guys wt abt the bullet proof jackets ?


----------



## been_gh

And don't they produce weapons and armors there?


----------



## zaixiatian

This is a very professional job, to be very careful to do!


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

been_gh said:


> And don't they produce weapons and armors there?


Weapons and armors are produced in Wah Cant factory few 15 miles away from taxila

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mansour

plzzz put a picture of DAV(discrete armor vehicle) produced by HIT which is based on toyota corolla chasis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

hey where al khalid 2?


----------



## Manticore

Ministry of Defence Production

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

pdf specs

http://www.modp.gov.pk/gop/index.ph...lcmZpbGVzMS9maWxlL01vRFAlMjBEYXRhL2hpdC5wZGY=

http://www.modp.gov.pk/gop/index.ph...lcmZpbGVzMS9maWxlL01vRFAlMjBEYXRhL2hpdDEucGRm

Ministry of Defence Production

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hope to see these MRAPs in active service.... they could save alot of lives!


----------



## genmirajborgza786

S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> guys wt abt the bullet proof jackets ?



I agree that this is of very important & vital requirements for our army, also the gear & kits of our army needs to be improved, could someone shed some light on this please, what are the steps taken in this regards along with bullet proof vest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Mansour said:


> plzzz put a picture of DAV(discrete armor vehicle) produced by HIT which is based on toyota corolla chasis



there you go i dont have the time to specifically find the pic but it is here in the HIT stall 

IDEAS 2012 - Pakistan Military Photos



ANTIBODY said:


> Ministry of Defence Production



this Remote firing gun is bit of a mystery i herd the same system is placed on a Muhafiz and it ll also be placed on the sentry turrets HIT makes ( armored guard rooms)
does any on have any specific info on this system weather it is gyro stabilized or have thermal/NV or any thing else?


----------



## idealsome425

Hello Seniors,

I would like to know that if individual wish/intends to work for Heavy Industries Taxila for any post will this be a good choice?
Under which Ministry does HIT comes? perks and privileges etc?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> there you go i dont have the time to specifically find the pic but it is here in the HIT stall
> 
> IDEAS 2012 - Pakistan Military Photos
> 
> 
> 
> this Remote firing gun is bit of a mystery i herd the same system is placed on a Muhafiz and it ll also be placed on the sentry turrets HIT makes ( armored guard rooms)
> does any on have any specific info on this system weather it is gyro stabilized or have thermal/NV or any thing else?



it has both i.e gyro stabilization and night vision

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

nabil_05 said:


> it has both i.e gyro stabilization and night vision



awsome to know that any more info on this what is its designation and future production?


----------



## Gentelman

genmirajborgza786 said:


> I agree that this is of very important & vital requirements for our army, also the gear & kits of our army needs to be improved, could someone shed some light on this please, what are the steps taken in this regards along with bullet proof vest



HIT is just responsible with armour and artillary or just APCs
Infantary weapons,night googles and bullet proof vests are prepeared in POF Wah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## viper46

what is the price of muhafiz III ... its looking awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

viper46 said:


> what is the price of muhafiz III ... its looking awesome



Itwaar Bazar py sail lagi hue ha doo doo rupay doo doo rupay


----------



## Zarvan

nabil_05 said:


> it has both i.e gyro stabilization and night vision



I was just looking at wiki about HIT and it said Pakistan is developing 155 MM self propelled artillery and Pakistan revealed this in 2002 and still no news of it man 11 years have almost passed @Aeronaut @DESERT FIGHTER


----------



## najeeb ahmed

texila doing their best working... pakistan zindabad


----------



## Bratva

eight-day long operation in Lyari in May 2012, almost 18 APCs were destroyed by rockets, hand grenades and anti-aircraft guns used by the criminals. The damage was not just limited to the destruction of the APCs however – Civil Lines SHO Fawad Ahmed Khan also lost his life in the attacks.

The failed operation and loss of SHO Khan had compelled the Sindh Police to replace the *B-6 level APCs manufactured by Heavy Industries Taxila. Currently, the Sindh Police has around 90 APCs, manufactured by the HIT. The wheeled variety of locally manufactured APCs (B-6) costs about Rs17.5 million each, while the B-7, an upgraded version, costs about Rs55 million

Without armour: Waiting on new APCs while bullets pierce through old ones – The Express Tribune
*


----------



## FunkyGen

Bratva said:


> eight-day long operation in Lyari in May 2012, almost 18 APCs were destroyed by rockets, hand grenades and anti-aircraft guns used by the criminals. The damage was not just limited to the destruction of the APCs however – Civil Lines SHO Fawad Ahmed Khan also lost his life in the attacks.
> 
> The failed operation and loss of SHO Khan had compelled the Sindh Police to replace the *B-6 level APCs manufactured by Heavy Industries Taxila. Currently, the Sindh Police has around 90 APCs, manufactured by the HIT. The wheeled variety of locally manufactured APCs (B-6) costs about Rs17.5 million each, while the B-7, an upgraded version, costs about Rs55 million
> 
> Without armour: Waiting on new APCs while bullets pierce through old ones – The Express Tribune*


I'm still clueless about what went wrong, some say the vehicles were illegally modified so that the armour was kept low quality or maybe they paid less (Zardari phenomena?)....


----------



## Penguin

Bratva said:


> eight-day long operation in Lyari in May 2012, almost 18 APCs were destroyed by rockets, hand grenades and anti-aircraft guns used by the criminals. The damage was not just limited to the destruction of the APCs however – Civil Lines SHO Fawad Ahmed Khan also lost his life in the attacks.
> 
> The failed operation and loss of SHO Khan had compelled the Sindh Police to replace the *B-6 level APCs manufactured by Heavy Industries Taxila. Currently, the Sindh Police has around 90 APCs, manufactured by the HIT. The wheeled variety of locally manufactured APCs (B-6) costs about Rs17.5 million each, while the B-7, an upgraded version, costs about Rs55 million
> 
> Without armour: Waiting on new APCs while bullets pierce through old ones – The Express Tribune*





> The hull is protected against 7.62 mm bullet (NATO BALL) at point blank range.


Heavy Industries Taxila
*MOHAFIZ-II has *Protection level - b6 >note that Ball is NOT an armor piercing (AP, API, APIT) round.







APCs are designed to cope with small arms fire: armor piercing 7,62mm all around and maybe 12,7/14,5mm over the frontal arc. They (e.g. M113, 8x8 BTR) are not designed to withstand RPGs. AAA cannon suggests 20mm or 23mm, AAA guns may be 14,5mm, against which police vehicles like these are not generally protected.

Sounds like sending an M113 (7,62mm API all round protected) against a BMP-2 with 30mm cannon...: you can predict you're going to get clobbered.


----------



## Interceptor2014

Will HIT also going to be privatized like HMC and HEC???


----------



## Super Falcon

Please hit make something like own tech like al khlaid tank most of hit systems are copies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Interceptor2014

Super Falcon said:


> Please hit make something like own tech like al khlaid tank most of hit systems are copies


I am sure this is one of the reasons that Mushi has decided to privatize military industries. Also the current Govt. is also trying to privatize companies too.


----------



## Super Falcon

Dear if u have will power to make something new and by doing this hit get profits it is not about privatization its about requirement and new tech


----------



## RAMPAGE

HIT should start working on armored vehicles and a SPH with common chassis and retractable optics.


----------



## Viper0011.

RAMPAGE said:


> HIT should start working on armored vehicles and a SPH with common chassis and retractable optics.



Is HIT responsible for SAM system R&D? If that is the case, a local built SAM system (tot from China) is a much much needed item to be put in place in numbers and two tiers.


----------



## Zarvan

Viper0011. said:


> Is HIT responsible for SAM system R&D? If that is the case, a local built SAM system (tot from China) is a much much needed item to be put in place in numbers and two tiers.


No they are produced by KRL


----------



## zahidiqbalrana

Heavy industry means tanks, armor vehicles or something else??


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Happy Independence day to all fellow countrymen. 
Today there is an advertisement by HIT in Dawn. There is a mention of SP Gun in that. 
Does anyone have info about it, which SP gun is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nadeemkhan110

Bezerk said:


> View attachment 89283
> 
> View attachment 89284


 I like this one

*How many total tanks do we have as per wiki india have more then 6000 and Pakistan have about 2000 is it correct*


----------



## Nishan-e-Haider

Nice


----------



## RAMPAGE

Nishan-e-Haider said:


> Nice


Please don't post single word comments if you want to be taken seriously on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

Wao,What a nice.


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## khanasifm

Zarvan said:


>



M-109 rebuild and overall at HIT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## msaqlain89

ThePatriotReport said:


> I dedicate this thread to our Armed Forces and Defence Industries.
> 
> This thread now contains official specifications and product details from HIT which will serve as a reference to all Pakistani's discussing our weapons industry on the Internet. This thread will also help us update our articles on different encyclopedia's on the internet, such as Wikipedia etc. We have a world class defence industry but sadly not many of us are aware of their spectacular achievements and products.
> 
> Salutations to HIT for producing these high quality weapons and military equipment, indigenously. In order to ensure our safer tomorrow, they're busy developing and producing capable "Top of the line" weaponry and machinery for our armed forces.
> 
> *This thread is now open for all members. *



Sir i am belongs to AJK. My many friends used to live Near LOC borders. They always asked to me which rifles , gun or Sniper rifle can public can buy For accurate the Aim shooting on CANS . The purpose is to asking the question when time Our Pakistan Army needs us to fight with the enemy at the time of jihaad , we will INSHALLAH stands with the army......?


----------



## khanasifm

Nothing on m-110 rebuild ?? Perhaps the number is too low to rebuild in country ?? 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M110_howitzer


----------



## Cornered Tiger

Zarvan said:


>




I cannot see the image. Update the link please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Badshakhan

Great collection dear. Thanks for sharing useful information


----------



## Signalian

ThePatriotReport said:


> View attachment 89274
> 
> View attachment 89275


T-69 II with 125 mm gun, strange. It was 105 mm and now its 100 mm.

@Dazzler 
T-85 and AZ use same engine?



ThePatriotReport said:


> View attachment 89301
> 
> View attachment 89302


RBS-70 instead of Green Arrow-B S on ATGM carrier. Needs updating i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Signalian said:


> T-69 II with 125 mm gun, strange. It was 105 mm and now its 100 mm.
> 
> @Dazzler
> T-85 and AZ use same engine?
> 
> 
> RBS-70 instead of Green Arrow-B S on ATGM carrier. Needs updating i guess.


Do we produce artillary of any kind at home like mortars?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Signalian said:


> T-69 II with 125 mm gun, strange. It was 105 mm and now its 100 mm.
> 
> @Dazzler
> T-85 and AZ use same engine?
> 
> 
> RBS-70 instead of Green Arrow-B S on ATGM carrier. Needs updating i guess.



10 year old posts Man. A lot has changed. Az has Ukrainian engine transmission whereas 85AP has Chinese pp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Texila Institute needs modernization


----------



## Badshakhan

kmaaal


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Texila Institute needs modernization






WOW!!!!!!........I never thought I would ever see this in Pakistan Mashallah........

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I said they need modernization

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aziqbal

these are for developed countries where workforce can be replaced by robotics and the people can move up into another sector like working on AI, software and operations 

in Pakistan we dont have that facility so that kind of manufacturing will only mean a loss of high number of jobs and also not to say the cost of setting up such a factory


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

That goal should be productivity not Job protection
Modernization is needed so we can improve our Production to world standard

For Heavy Tanks our facilities appear similar to that of Russian or Ukranian tank assembly lines however , we need to bring in Robots for improved productivity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Texila Institute needs modernization



Nice idea maybe in 2050 and there is lot to be done before that.
Let's just build a simple solar panel first before talking about becoming like Korea and Japan.


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580022048742862848

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## NooriNuth

Anyone remembers Yasoob Trucks?

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

NooriNuth said:


> View attachment 906593
> 
> 
> Anyone remembers Yasoob Trucks?


The way this truck was failed was criminal.


----------



## NooriNuth

Iron Shrappenel said:


> The way this truck was failed was criminal.


I saw it on the roads, actually being used.


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

NooriNuth said:


> I saw it on the roads, actually being used.


As a project... Only few built... Not inducted in the numbers they were supposed to, no future planning, no tots and no branch out projects like mraps...


----------



## time pass

Iron Shrappenel said:


> The way this truck was failed was criminal.



One word (corruption) .... Commission from foreign buyers (Nissan UD/Hino etc) ...



Iron Shrappenel said:


> As a project... Only few built... Not inducted in the numbers they were supposed to, no future planning, no tots and no branch out projects like mraps...



It was an excellent Vehicle, if I remember correctly there were few more models of different categories.


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

time pass said:


> One word (corruption) .... Commission from foreign buyers (Nissan UD/Hino etc) ...
> 
> 
> 
> It was an excellent Vehicle, if I remember correctly there were few more models of different categories.


Yaar if I share the story of Proficient and Adam motors one could only hate our previous generations... How much greed ffs... Just keep on consuming your own people.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

NooriNuth said:


> I saw it on the roads, actually being used.


Think around 500 or so were built, my father’s unit still operates em.

Ive seen arty units hauling howitzers with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

